

Show HN: Retroshare, a private and secure F2F network - drbob
http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/downloads.html

======
drbob
This is the latest release, which the team as worked very hard to get out and
has been a whole year in the making.

Retroshare offers:

* Private Encrypted Instant Messaging / Group Chat.

* Decentralised Forums / Channels.

* Anonymous Turtle File Sharing.

* PGP Authentiation / SSL encryption.

Retroshare has over 100,000 downloads already but is still virtually unknown.
Please help me raise awareness.

Thanks, drBob.

